# Beef..It's What's For Dinner (also Carolines Rub)



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Fire in the hole with some beef ribs (yes, shiners) and Carolines
Aussie Steak rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Jim those don't look bad at all!  Look pretty meaty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

That's why I got em....a bone or two shining but decent meat between
the ribs.  Must have been a fat cow.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's why I got em....a bone or two shining but decent meat between
> the ribs.  Must have been a fat cow.


Mmmmmmm =P~ Beef, can't wait to see the pics. What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you hold off until Aug to cook them. [-o<   I will be down on the 5th?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, 
I wish I could find beef ribs like that more often up here. MmmMMM!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

you always want me to cook when it's so damn hot!  Come down
in November.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Can you hold off until Aug to cook them. [-o<   I will be down on the 5th?


They should be aged pretty well by then!  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to charge for aged beef ribs Bill.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you always want me to cook when it's so damn hot!  Come down
> in November.


And here I thought Southern Q season was all year round. [-X Shame on you cappy. :razz:  I'll have a foot of snow in Nov. and still be burning sticks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

hey I'll smoke in a foot of snow.  I just won't smoke with a heat index
of 105.  using hickory and apple btw


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey I'll smoke in a foot of snow.  I just won't smoke with a heat index
> of 105.  using hickory and apple btw


Hickory and Apple nice combo. I was in a weeding in Chicago when the heat index was 105*, I wanted to stop at a ginmill for a cold one, Mrs. Dog says, "You'll have one at the reception". It was a baptist wedding.  NO BOOZE    :badgrin: . I ended up chuging a couple of wine carafes that were left over from the toast. Now anytime I go to a wedding I take a bottle of Jack and leave it in the car and carry my handy dandy flask.

I'm with you though when it hit 90* here last week it was even to hot to eat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

ROFL!!!  I'm so glad I'm Presbyterian!  Been looking hard at them
Catholics and Lutherans....they been drinking right there in the church!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothin' wrong with beef shiners, as long as the price is right. 
There's usually plenty of tasty meat to gnaw on.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good Cappy! Don't know what you guys are talking about, it's never too hot or too cold to cook and eat!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Sauced.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Mmmmmm. Lookin' good there Cappy!  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Cappy does that sauce have a brown color to it or is it the light?  What kinda sauce?  They sure do look good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Both...it's a mixture of Sonny's and BullsEye Steakhouse w/A1 (which stinks..i'm trying to get rid of it.)


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good bud.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm gonna be busy fro a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

They look great to me. We can't get any thing like that around here!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

>


I can almost make out that credit card number.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Dang!  That's awesome!
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Com'n Cappy tell us more?  Tender?  Taste?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Tender yes, the rub was good on beef as I expected, sauce not too happy with, and even though I pulled the membrane off, there was more membrane!!!!  Dang I thought I got it all.  Maybe there was a secret
double probation membrane.

  That said, far better than the ones I reported on here in January (look it up if you want to).  Those shrank up so much (as you can see in those pics)  it was just a little piece of meat sitting on a big bone.  Kinda like me and my ex.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tender yes, the rub was good on beef as I expected, sauce not too happy with, and even though I pulled the membrane off, there was more membrane!!!!  Dang I thought I got it all.  Maybe there was a secret
> double probation membrane.
> 
> That said, far better than the ones I reported on here in January (look it up if you want to).  Those shrank up so much (as you can see in those pics)  it was just a little piece of meat sitting on a big bone.  *Kinda like me and my ex*.


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the stories of a big bone are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 5, 2006)

Fine looking ribs.  No more experimenting with A1.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lets see 'em Cap 8-[ 


Where's the pic's ? 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Lets see 'em Cap 8-[
> 
> 
> Where's the pic's ? 8-[



On the previous page you moron!  Cappy, how long did you cook those bad boys? Those beef ribs have some membrane that holds them to the bone. I slice the meat off when I do them, then cut along the membrane.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang, them there are some fine looking beef parts.  Too bad about the sauce.  I have been using this sauce along with Wolfe Rub:








Virginia BBQ Sauce


----------

